# Above  Ground  Storage  Tanks



## north star (Jan 30, 2012)

*= =*

*In referring to Section 3404.2.9.2 [ `06 IFC ]......This section references the*

*IBC, along with NFPA 30.*

*1st:** Is an "above ground" type tank a structure, ...maybe an Occupancy*

*Category I - "minor storage", ...from Table 1604.5 [ `06 IBC ]?.....How*

*is "minor storage" defined?*

*I am researching the [ `06 ] I-codes to determine which sections would*

*apply, ...regarding the compliant method of anchorage of these tanks......We*

*are in Seismic Cat. B, Wind Zone C.....These "above ground" tanks will be*

*considered permanent, ...they just have not been anchored yet.*

*FWIW, these [ multiple ] tanks were installed without a permit, ...no*

*plans, and only recently inspected after-the-fact......If I had to offer a*

*guess as to their sizes, I would say approx. 1,000 gals. each, with reclaimed*

*used cooking F.O.G. products in them.*

*Thanks!*



*= =*


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

Careful the DOJ may jump you if you mess with an alternative fuel source like bio diesel fuel. They only want stop work orders on crude oil pipelines.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 30, 2012)

Not much hazard in used cooking oil flash overs is almost 500 degree's F.


----------



## cda (Jan 30, 2012)

Take it these are steel tanks on legs????


----------



## north star (Jan 30, 2012)

*$*





> "Take it these are steel tanks on legs????"


*Unanchored steel brackets / legs! *  *Also, if these tanks are not considered "minor storage facilities", according*

*to Table 1604.5 [`06 IBC ], what are they?.....This is actually a "Tank Farm!*

*$*


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jan 30, 2012)

North,

Look in NFPA 30, 2012 24.4 Location of Storage Tank Buildings., it is also in the 2008 edition, a lot of information on wall rating, fixed fire protection, drainage, electric, etc. Also if you have a sprinkler system and the tanks are larger then 4' you will need sprinkler protection under the tank OR fire proofing on the legs.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Jan 31, 2012)

A storage tank is a structure. But when one considers a storage tank, it's not designed for occupancy. Unless the tank is connected to a facility with seismic importance factor, you can't apply the seismic design requirements. The exception is if the tank is field erected. You didn't tell us that so I won't speculate.


----------



## imhotep (Jan 31, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= =**In referring to Section 3404.2.9.2 [ `06 IFC ]......This section references the*
> 
> *IBC, along with NFPA 30.*
> 
> ...


*SECTION 3404 STORAGE *

*3404.1 General.*

The storage of flammable and combustible liquids in containers and tanks shall be in accordance with this section and the applicable sections of Chapter 27.

IIIB flammable and combustible liquid?


----------



## cda (Jan 31, 2012)

looks like IFC refers back to NFPA 30

from 30:

22.5 Installation of Aboveground Storage Tanks.

22.5.1 Tank Supports.

22.5.1.1    Tank supports shall be designed and constructed in accordance with recognized engineering standards.

22.5.1.2    Tanks shall be supported in a manner that prevents excessive concentration of loads on the supported portion of the shell.

22.5.1.3    In areas subject to earthquakes, tank supports and connections shall be designed to resist damage as a result of such shocks.


----------



## north star (Jan 31, 2012)

*> > > >*

*Thanks to all for your input!*

*OilfieldGuy,*

*I was not present [ at the site ] when this tank farm was constructed.......It*

*WAS recently constructed though!.......The owners of the facility didn't bother*

*to waste their time with submitting plans, ...obtaining a permit, ...calling for*

*inspections, ya know, unimportant stuff like that......They just went ahead and*

*built what they wanted......I am researching / providing code references for the*

*"powers-that-be", so they can address this [ latest ] construction project drama.*

*Anyhoo, ...all of the tanks, & associated plumbing, electrical, structural and*

*everything else was constructed on the site itself.....The tanks were hauled in*

*and set up and away they went.....They are indeed higher than 4', ...more like*

*25' - 30' in height with attached catwalks, railing, lighting, etc.*

*The "powers-that-be" have since begun a pow wow with the owners asking*

*questions, ...requesting plans, ...performing site visits / inspections, yada, yada,*

*yada!*

*imhotep,*

*Not sure of the classification, as I do not know if the owners have submitted*

*any MSDS sheets on the the tank contents.*

*< < < <*


----------

